# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Ndihme

## Leonso

Si mund te instaloje kameren (kemer e thjeshte nga jashte kompjuterit), dhe skypen ne nje kompjuter me mac (apple) e kem shume te nevojshme

----------


## evalt

per te instaluar skype , majafton te  hapesh kete link http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-...mputer/macosx/  pastaj kliko te download skype ,mbasi download te ket perfunduar mund ta instalosh.

per sa i perket kameres , ka 1000 lloj te ndryshme , specifiko medelin.
jo te gjittha webcam punojn me mac

----------


## Leonso

Jam dakort, por nuk di si te shikoj ne program se a e kam kamren sikur tek windowsi device manager.

----------


## evalt

thjesht...
mbasi te kesh instaluar skype, hape bej login.
hap  setting, dhe duhet te gjesh opcinin e webcam .
nese eshte instaluar vet ne menyr automatike do te  shfaqet video,
 nese nuk del asgje  do te thot se webcam nuk eshte instaluar, pra mungon driver

----------

